# Overnight training



## Terrynp (Mar 15, 2016)

Molly Bawn is coming home today! Do you recommend that I wake her up at night to let her out, or should I wait till she wakes on her own?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

In my experience a sleeping puppy is best left asleep 
If you are awake and want to try taking her out - then do, but she may be a bit too sleepy to do anything!
Good luck - post pictures.


----------



## LolaCockerpoo (Feb 1, 2016)

This is a tricky one, because you don't want to get into a situation where the puppy wakes you and realizes that wining brings you to him. But, on the flip side, if they're asleep, you don't want to wake them if they don't need the toilet.
More importantly, I need MY sleep, so when our puppy arrived, I left her in the kitchen overnight and was happy to clean up any mess in the morning. Some people told me that this would slow down her potty training, but it didn't. She's 22 weeks old now and completely house trained and has been reliably so for well over a month--and dry at night for much longer than that.
Friends crate trained their puppy, religiously woke twice a night for toileting, slowly reducing to once a night, and then not at all. They believe that their way was the best way, but the end result is we both have house trained puppies...but I got more sleep ;-)
It all comes down to what works for you. So go with your gut. Decide on your schedule and puppy will fall into line after a few weeks.
My house doesn't run to much of a schedule and I wanted puppy to be flexible. Sometimes she's put into the kitchen to sleep at 9:30pm, other times as late as 11:30pm. Most week day mornings, I get her up at 7am, but at weekends it's anywhere between 8 and 9am. (When we first got her it was 10:30pm to 6:30am, but each week I stretched it by 5 mins until I got to the time I wanted) She never makes a peep. But then, perhaps I got lucky.
Enjoy your wee new bundle of fluff and teeth.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

I house trained Freddie in much the same way Lolacockapoo.....


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I need my sleep and would rather be prepared and clean up in the mornings. So I opt for not getting up and taking them out throughout the night. I think puppyhood, like babyhood is tiring anyway,without messing around at night, but it's your choice. Either way the become house trained. Enjoy your puppy when she arrives.


----------



## Terrynp (Mar 15, 2016)

*Night training*

Thanks everyone for your replies. In the end, the breeder told me she usually puts the puppies out at 10PM and 6AM, so I attempted the same, but Molly awoke at 1:30, and when I put her out, she peed, and then went back to sleep till 6 AM. Unfortunately I didn't...oh well, I knew this could happen. I will attempt to attach a couple of photos, but haven't had much luck so far.

Thanks again,


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

She's adorable! I brought my Jasper home 2 weeks ago (he's now 10 weeks old) and we are crate training. He sleeps in a crate in our room. We take him out to pee and put him to bed at 9:30 pm. He has been mostly sleeping through the last several nights, however, he is up for the day at 5 am :hurt: It is really hard b/c I am exhausted. We don't have an alternative really as our house is fully open so we have to get up when he cries so he doesn't soil in his crate. Funny b/c before we got him I assumed my husband would stay up later with him and take him out one last time around 11pm or so and he;d sleep until 6am when I get up, but he has been exhausted too so we are all going to sleep together at 9:30 and I am the lucky one who gets to wake up at 5am. He woke the other night at 1:30 am and pooped but then was still up at 5am...


----------



## Skyler (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi, my Skyler is now 12 weeks and is doing exactly the same getting up at 5 every morning. Did you get past this? Or did you end up giving in and making this the time you get up every day. 
It currently make no difference if we go to bed at 9 or 11 she is still up at 5 or just before. I would leave her but we are also open plan and her bark echo's through and wakes the whole family. 
Puppies being puppies after an hour she is back to sleep and I'm wide awake. Lol.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It does eventually get better! Little children like waking up early too. They are just too full of life to waste the start of the day sleeping and night times are way too long 
Dot is always ready to go whenever I get up - normally about 6 - but she can sleep in, if all is quiet and still til 9.... Unfortunately the puppy next door starts off barking right around 6.30 every day


----------



## halfpint (May 10, 2016)

I think we got lucky with Ernie. From first night I popped him in crate 10:30 ish and he mostly wakes between 6 and 6:30. We've had a few early wake ups (between 5 and 6) and I have popped him back in crate until 6:30. The last 3 mornings he hasn't made a peep until I got up to the loo, so hoping he will continue this.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

halfpint said:


> I think we got lucky with Ernie. From first night I popped him in crate 10:30 ish and he mostly wakes between 6 and 6:30. We've had a few early wake ups (between 5 and 6) and I have popped him back in crate until 6:30. The last 3 mornings he hasn't made a peep until I got up to the loo, so hoping he will continue this.


Well done Ernie (love the name). That is really good.


----------



## Deb-04 (Aug 3, 2016)

Those of you you who don't get up in the night to take them out do you put paper/puppy pad in the crate for them to use?


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Deb-04 said:


> Those of you you who don't get up in the night to take them out do you put paper/puppy pad in the crate for them to use?


When Freddie was being house trained his crate was within a play pen. I put newspaper at one end of his play pen and he always used that if he needed to toilet during the night and that way he kept his crate clean.


----------

